# New Bows for next season...........



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I have my 2012 VE+ that I finally believe I have figured out. I also have my '09 VE that's just plain old shooterr, but most of my shooting will be from an SV10 in 32"!!!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

from a what :noidea:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Pro Comp Elite on order here.
Although it reamins to be seen whether or not the Contender will actually be replaced.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

73 views and only 2 responses.....

you guys are weak


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

PE with Xt 3000 limbs. I don't like the 2000's on the Contender, and just guessing, the PE shoots like the Contender.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The PE and the CE are similar. But they don't feel the same to me and the PE is more forgiving but a little slower. 

The CE/UE shoot great, but I aim better with the PE and indoors and even outdoors I don't seem to have to aim as hard. Lots of shots with that bow in the past that should be out find the X indoors and find the dot on a field range at the longer ranges.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Love my Vantage, but once I come back from Vegas, Ill be putting some money together for that new Hoyt. Although, since our shop is a Prime dealer, I would like to try that new bow Cuz is shooting. It would have to be a straight up killer for me to jump on it, but you never know...

B~


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Brad HT said:


> Love my Vantage, but once I come back from Vegas, Ill be putting some money together for that new Hoyt. Although, since our shop is a Prime dealer, I would like to try that new bow Cuz is shooting. It would have to be a straight up killer for me to jump on it, but you never know...
> 
> B~


after messing with the ones that have come out by them in the past, I wouldn't do anything other then try it at the shop or someones at the range. Most that will shoot that thing are gonna shoot it because Dave is shooting it. If he wasn't getting a check, he would still be shooting one of the bow shops full of Hoyts he has in storage.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kade said:


> after messing with the ones that have come out by them in the past, I wouldn't do anything other then try it at the shop or someones at the range. Most that will shoot that thing are gonna shoot it because Dave is shooting it. If he wasn't getting a check, he would still be shooting one of the bow shops full of Hoyts he has in storage.


Lol... I want to see that storage area!

B~


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Kinda wishing I would have held out to see the 13s since the procomps look beast. But since I got my ve+ in August I'm diggin the way it shoots. Couple more weeks til our first indoor then ill really get to see how I like it compared to my old 38pro.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Rule #1 in target archery equipment. 

If there is any chance that you may be interested in buying a new bow. Never buy one after July till the new ones are released :doh: 

That is unless you find some killer deal that you just can't pass up. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Hoyt schmoyt. I'm jumping on the PSE banwagon this year. Passin up on the Hoyt hasbeens. :cheers: It is nice to see that Hoyt is finally gonna move the arrow down to the center of the bow where it belongs.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Kade said:


> Rule #1 in target archery equipment.
> 
> If there is any chance that you may be interested in buying a new bow. Never buy one after July till the new ones are released :doh:
> 
> ...


Like a month old Dominator for $500 :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

PSE Supra Max is in my future 
Might use that bow for everything and unload the hunting bow too??????


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

USNarcher said:


> Like a month old Dominator for $500 :wink:


Cha Ching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well to be fair, my shop put me in the coop program so I kinda did get a smokin deal on the ve+ :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

RatherBArchery said:


> PSE Supra Max is in my future
> Might use that bow for everything and unload the hunting bow too??????


With a 30" draw EVERY bow is a hunting bow! I have a buddy that has been whack'n and stack'n with a Supra and his draw length is only about 27". I'm real happy with my Supra ME.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> With a 30" draw EVERY bow is a hunting bow! I have a buddy that has been whack'n and stack'n with a Supra and his draw length is only about 27". I'm real happy with my Supra ME.


I'm getting real happy with my Supra ME that I got for a smoking deal as well.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

SV10 32"...Beretta Prevail trap gun!! Throwing lead, the hell with carbon/aluminum!!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

The Supra does shoot real nice and if someone doesn't want to drop $1300 on a target bow it is definately an option for a lot less.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Extremely happy with what Hoyt did. Took into account alot of people's opinions and made all the changes I think most of us wanted to see, along with a bit more  Waiting to talk to Kevin and get his opinion on the PCE vs PCEXL so I can get one ordered up


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Mathewsju said:


> Extremely happy with what Hoyt did. Took into account alot of people's opinions and made all the changes I think most of us wanted to see, along with a bit more  Waiting to talk to Kevin and get his opinion on the PCE vs PCEXL so I can get one ordered up


Specs are the same other then overall length. So do you want a 37" or 40" bow? That's the only decision that needs to be made. I prefer a 37-38" bow so it's an easy choice for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I might try and shoot the bows I never shot last year.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Wouldn't that be this year? :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Staying with my VE! Well at least until indoors is over.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

blondstar said:


> Staying with my VE! Well at least until indoors is over.


Yeah right. Well you may but we all know your other half probably already has a new bow on order :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This just in....Kade hurt his shoulder and has to retire from shooting. Poor guy...hope you heal up. 

The good news is...he has the same dl as I do and we like the same bows. So he has been kind enough to give me all his gear :thumb:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> This just in....Kade hurt his shoulder and has to retire from shooting. Poor guy...hope you heal up.
> 
> The good news is...he has the same dl as I do and we like the same bows. So he has been kind enough to give me all his gear :thumb:
> 
> ...


You're sick!! Good to have you back in the flesh....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like I'll be rehabbin the shoulder with a VE I picked up for the 2nd half of indoors, but then.....

....there's an Alpha on my wall that's been just beggin to try on a pair of spiraled shoes for next outdoor season.... Lookin like it might be a very good fit and I sure have enough of those things stored up to get the job done. Will lose a few pounds, but that will finally allow me to shoot the cam at it's upper end instead of the bottom...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Looks like I'll be rehabbin the shoulder with a VE I picked up for the 2nd half of indoors, but then.....
> 
> ....there's an Alpha on my wall that's been just beggin to try on a pair of spiraled shoes for next outdoor season.... Lookin like it might be a very good fit and I sure have enough of those things stored up to get the job done. Will lose a few pounds, but that will finally allow me to shoot the cam at it's upper end instead of the bottom...:wink:


Really......your gonna put spirals on one? I am sure someone has done it. But I haven't seen one or heard of anyone doing it. Do you have the string specs you need? Will you be able to use the same limbs? 

Since I have some free time most days once I get off work....you can send the stuff to me if you want and I will built it and get it dialed in for you if you want :wink:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Kade said:


> Specs are the same other then overall length. So do you want a 37" or 40" bow? That's the only decision that needs to be made. I prefer a 37-38" bow so it's an easy choice for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one of each on order. Pro Comp will be a hunting/3D/Wind setup while the Pro Comp XL will be my standard Indoor/outdoor rig


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mathewsju said:


> I've got one of each on order. Pro Comp will be a hunting/3D/Wind setup while the Pro Comp XL will be my standard Indoor/outdoor rig


I never really understood this kind of thinking. :noidea: 

Reason being....if you shoot one style of bow better for one venue your probably going to shoot it better for all venues....thus the reason you don't really see the top Pros shooting different bows for all the things they shoot. Sure a little shorter bow may be better in the wind "on paper"...but if I shoot say the XL better outdoors I sure wouldn't shoot the shorter bow on a windy day just because it was shorter. I also wouldn't not shoot it for 3D just because it is longer...the speed on both bows is the same.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

Kade said:


> after messing with the ones that have come out by them in the past, I wouldn't do anything other then try it at the shop or someones at the range. Most that will shoot that thing are gonna shoot it because Dave is shooting it. If he wasn't getting a check, he would still be shooting one of the bow shops full of Hoyts he has in storage.


I shoot one because I loved it. I traded in my 2012 Hoyt for it. Guess what! I had no clue who Dave was until a month after I bought the bow.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Really......your gonna put spirals on one? I am sure someone has done it. But I haven't seen one or heard of anyone doing it. Do you have the string specs you need? Will you be able to use the same limbs?
> 
> Since I have some free time most days once I get off work....you can send the stuff to me if you want and I will built it and get it dialed in for you if you want :wink:


Hi Hornet,
Yepper. Since I had 2 of these bows hanging around and after many conversations with the people at Hoyt, with a few of my buddies, and after studying the franken bow write up done on that VE from the other site, I figured there was no real contraindication to this build. I feel it should really turn out to be a shooter--at least on paper it does. I really like the parallel limb design for my body type (short torso with gorilla arms and legs) and I personally feel the spirals are about the smoothest cam out there in the current Hoyt line up, so with 2 repaired shoulders, it was a no brainer for me for me to give it a solid go. LOL

I have the string specs worked out....finally....the brain teaser was figuring out what size cams were needed for the build as it was a very close toss up between 4.5 and 4.0 with those super short limbs in the deflections I had. I went with the 4.0s because I've learned that it really is easier to add length to a system, if needed, than it is to subtract it out... Also I had to buy limbs for the 2 AEs and sine Hoyt sent me one set rated for 50 pounds and another set for 55 pounds, so I slated the heavier limbs for this build cuz I'd lose pounds with the cam swap. 

I'm also going to experiment with installing a shoot through buss system to see if that improves things a bit further, but if that's a wash, I can easily twist that bugger back up and install it in the standard configuration. 

I appreciate your offer for assistance, but I think I have all the bases covered right now. But you are more then welcomed to give her a test run after she's put back together :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

not a problem......I would skip the shoot through system and go with the Arc Tec cable rod instead.....


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I never really understood this kind of thinking. :noidea:
> 
> Reason being....if you shoot one style of bow better for one venue your probably going to shoot it better for all venues....thus the reason you don't really see the top Pros shooting different bows for all the things they shoot. Sure a little shorter bow may be better in the wind "on paper"...but if I shoot say the XL better outdoors I sure wouldn't shoot the shorter bow on a windy day just because it was shorter. I also wouldn't not shoot it for 3D just because it is longer...the speed on both bows is the same.


My main is reason is that I shoot different setups better for different venues. Long ATA and BH are awesome for anything indoor and fita. However, I've put up my best scores for field and 3d using a Monster XLR8. That being said, my XLR8 didn't shoot as well as my VE+ does indoors. Plus, since I got rid of my Monster I've been in need of a "hunting bow."


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mathewsju said:


> My main is reason is that I shoot different setups better for different venues. Long ATA and BH are awesome for anything indoor and fita. However, I've put up my best scores for field and 3d using a Monster XLR8. That being said, my XLR8 didn't shoot as well as my VE+ does indoors. Plus, since I got rid of my Monster I've been in need of a "hunting bow."


I get all that...BUT what I am saying is with the new PE 2.0 none of that comes into play. The only difference between the two is that the XL is a 2.5" longer. The brace height and speed are the same on both bows. :wink: So it really boils down to what kind of string angle you want.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> not a problem......I would skip the shoot through system and go with the Arc Tec cable rod instead.....


Actually doing both. Shoot through for the buss and ArcTec on the control. :wink:

What's the O.G. for????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Actually doing both. Shoot through for the buss and ArcTec on the control. :wink:
> 
> What's the O.G. for????


I'd still skip the shoot through :wink: what's your thinking behind going that route?

Do you know what OG means? If so that's what it's for :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NCstick said:


> I shoot one because I loved it. I traded in my 2012 Hoyt for it. Guess what! I had no clue who Dave was until a month after I bought the bow.


Key word in that post is MOST :wink: 

Glad you like yours though....I couldn't stand the ones I have shot though. 

You may be the 1st target shooter that I have ever heard of that didn't know who Dave is  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I'd still skip the shoot through :wink: what's your thinking behind going that route?
> Do you know what OG means? If so that's what it's for :wink:


It all comes down to the fact that right now, I have the parts and the means to try to build the perfect shooting platform for me. And the surgery has left me with a lot of time on my hands that would otherwise be taken up shooting... So, the shoot through is an experiment in that direction. If it fails, it is no extra work to convert it back to the standard buss system. But on paper and in my head, it really has the potential to be a saweet son of a gun.... I'll have a much better idea which way it may go once I can see a comparative DFC, but until then... the tinkering and brain storming continues. :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Finally got rid of the Katera XL I wasn't really shooting at all...it's out the door and its replacement is on the way :wink: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

So what's on the way BH?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:zip: something I got in a "trade" :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :zip: something I got in a "trade" :wink:


Going to carry it to LAS in Jan?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Probably not going to shoot LAS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Whoa, havent been here in a while. I'm still pimping an '06 Ultra Elite, I guess I need to knock the dust off of it and shoot some indoors in a few weeks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Whoa, havent been here in a while. I'm still pimping an '06 Ultra Elite, I guess I need to knock the dust off of it and shoot some indoors in a few weeks.


whoooaaaa...I almost passed out when I saw your post. What rock have you been under?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> whoooaaaa...I almost passed out when I saw your post. What rock have you been under?


Working like a dog. 2nd weekend of December I will make my debut at PWA. Heading down to Myrtle on the 6th for a few days than its time to see if I can still shoot a bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear ya...I have been doing the same thing. Next time I call you...you better pick up or at least call a brotha back. :chortle:


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most Olympic archers load arrows point first into the rest, so it's effectively the same as a shoot through riser in terms of process. You can get used to any arrow loading process for target or 3-D.

As well, if the shoot through riser is so amazingly good...why aren't Olympic Recurve risers shoot through?

I'm going with the Supra Max... It's 400-600 less than the other bows I considered... Dominator, AE, VE, CE. I shot beautifully with the Supra Max demo, so very happy to go that route. For people who can't afford the Supra Max, the Phenom ($650) is basically the 2012 Supra ME... it's an amazing deal on a great all around bow for Target and 3-D.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dschonbrun said:


> Most Olympic archers load arrows point first into the rest, so it's effectively the same as a shoot through riser in terms of process. You can get used to any arrow loading process for target or 3-D.
> 
> As well, if the shoot through riser is so amazingly good...why aren't Olympic Recurve risers shoot through?
> 
> I'm going with the Supra Max... It's 400-600 less than the other bows I considered... Dominator, AE, VE, CE. I shot beautifully with the Supra Max demo, so very happy to go that route. For people who can't afford the Supra Max, the Phenom ($650) is basically the 2012 Supra ME... it's an amazing deal on a great all around bow for Target and 3-D.



Try a shoot through riser....if your good enough...you will be able to tell the difference. If there wasn't a difference then they wouldn't be available.....I can tell the difference.

But most in this forum really don't care what the Olympic freakcurvers are doing since this isn't the FITA recurve forum :wink: No they haven't made it over to the recurve world...but since shoot through risers are pretty much in the hands of shooters winning all of the big FITA outdoor and indoor shoots and all of the spot indoor and outdoor FIELD shoots.....It's safe to say something is right with them :zip:

Having shot the Supra...and other PSEs....and having shot just about every Hoyt made in the past 10 years or so. There is a difference....

That being said...if I was in the hunt for a new bow...which I was...I would buy a used Hoyt Elite riser bow before I bought another standard risered Hoyt....which I did and I paid less. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If my hand allows me to shoot I'll be shooting:
(no description needed) Hold your applause please......










If not I'll be developing loads for my Tactical Rifle (either way I'll be having fun!) :guitarist:


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got a PSE Supra Max on order. Love the 10 turn (25 lb) adjustability: can shoot all disciplines with one bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dschonbrun said:


> I've got a PSE Supra Max on order. Love the 10 turn (25 lb) adjustability: can shoot all disciplines with one bow.


What in the world do you need 25lbs of adjustment for? I never understood the turn the bow way down mentality. You shoot 4 arrows per target for field...you shoot 4 or 6 arrows in FITA. All basically over the same time frame as you do indoors per end and a lot more arrows for the round .....but yet people think they are gonna get worn out indoors and turn the bow down for some reason. :noidea: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

dschonbrun said:


> I've got a PSE Supra Max on order. Love the 10 turn (25 lb) adjustability: can shoot all disciplines with one bow.


Unless you plan to reset the bow every time I wouldn't plan on moving the limb bolts much at all. I really notice the difference in draw length with just 1.5 turns on the limb bolts. By the way you can turn the limbs out 10 turns but I would not plan on doing so. It will be whole different animal with the limbs backed out that much. PSE does not advertise the bows as having a 25 lb. draw range.


----------

